# Dad and daughter hound another



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got to spend this weekend with Autumn riding shot gun. Tough conditions with frozen, warming and melting snow but we managed one!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats Smitty! Great stuff as always!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations to you and your daughter, good memories!


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That looks like a fun time. Enjoy it while you can, they grow up too fast.


----------

